# american pitbull terrier



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

pitbulls from the philippines


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

performance line


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)




----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i love the dog in the first pic


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

come on, I would take a little Pug over your pitbull anyday.








still a mean looking dog nonetheless.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice PIT Man


----------

